# Curly Asian Satinwood (Pyinma): Why isnt it more popular?



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

I had a variety pack of wine bottle stopper blanks that I am using to make Shaving Brushes.

In this pack was 'Figured Asian Satinwood'-which is actually not a satinwood but is called Pyinma.

I had never heard of or seen this before but it was obviously curly and I wanted to see what it would end up like.

THIS STUFF IS GORGEOUS! The pictures do not do it justice, the Chatoyance is wonderful.
it turned really easy and finished great. Why isnt this used more?!

now I just need to find matching blanks to make the razor handle and stand to match.

take a look!


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

Where did you get it from it is nice


----------



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks, this is from Woodcraft. 
Here is the link 
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000677/28856/6pc-Bottlestopper-Blank-Assortment-15-x-15-x-3.aspx


----------

